# Picture it! 7.0 stürzt ab



## das_element (23. August 2005)

hi
ich hab ein problem, und zwar
wenn ich ein bild (2816x2112px) in picture it 7.0 öffne
es dann mit "effekte -> antik" verändere und dann speichern will dann kommt die "windows absturz meldung" (ich hoffe ihr wist was ich meine   ), wo man dann auf problembericht shcicken oder nicht schicken klicken kann.
das passiert immer nur wenn ich antik mache.
gibts da schon nen patch oder is vllt das bild zu groß ?

mfg
stefan


----------



## das_element (28. August 2005)

Kann Mir Da Keiner Helfen?


----------

